# dog box plans



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

anybody have plans on how to build a dog box? They get spendy, and thought about looking into plans on how to build them, i have a buddy who can weld for me.. or is it even worth it?


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

I thought about doing the same thing at one time , then figured that what it costs for materials and time I was better off buying one . I was going to make one out of diamond plate , but as I found out that stuff is expenseive -even with the discounted price I would of got from work .
________
Volcano digital


----------



## moose203 (May 2, 2007)

Here is another option i have seen a few of these done very nice using plywood skinned with very light gauge aluminum. Just don't forget to putt a vent system on it because wood will become a pressure cooker on a hot day and a wet dog
http://stores.homestead.com/JScarpy...es-cln-Do-dsh-It-Yourself-Kits/Categories.bok
Jason


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

There's a great alternative!


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

WOW I like those!! I think I know what my next project will be. Thanks for the link


----------



## southerncomfortretrievers (Nov 14, 2007)

if you decide on one of them i can get you one for $200 just let me know


----------



## johnp (Sep 9, 2005)

I have looked at doing one of these a couple of times. Probably the smaller of the two since it will fit in my 4runner and truck without a problem.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

It would be real easy to hook up a bilge fan with one of the nice chrome caps. I put one on a home made box that my brother and I built(mostly my brother). The fan pulled the hot air out, keeping air flow. It really worked well down here in Houston during the summer.


----------



## trophytimegundogs (Mar 14, 2010)

Owens Inc makes a great selection of moderately priced dog boxes.
Contact us for more information. We also accept trade-ins.


----------



## Christa McCoy (Jan 29, 2010)

John is working with the guy that does our shipping to start building custom dog boxes. You should give him a call.


----------



## sandyg (Feb 10, 2010)

This post is two years old. I wouldn't buy anything from Trophy Time. You're too aggressive with your marketing strategy. All four of your four posts to date are exactly alike. Here's 4 minutes of my life I can't get back...


----------



## Travis Wright (Mar 3, 2003)

Agreed! If you wanna advertise buy a banner like a reputable business (AKA- Dogs Afield). I have been lurking on here for a decade, I seldom post, but this type of promotion is freaking stupid!!!!

Travis


----------



## HuntEmUp (Apr 15, 2009)

I have seen alot done with these kits!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Jeff's busy building a crib about now- I have a feeling his building of a dog box will be waiting for a couple more years--


----------

